# 'Atelier Decor' - Belgium - November 2012



## Headflux (Nov 26, 2012)

This was one of the highlights for me on my European urbex trip with UrbanX, Priority 7 and LulaTaHula. A little house full of trinkets.. I'm not sure of the history on this place but it was very intriguing with some rooms full of pottery that had been left behind, although no obvious clues that any of it had been made there. We also stumbled across some local explorers,who were surprised we were from the UK.. They obviously wearn't as hardcore as us!  No Tripod was used in the making of this album


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 26, 2012)

OH..... WOW

what a great looking place, and lovely images!


----------



## Headflux (Nov 26, 2012)

shot_in_the_dark said:


> OH..... WOW
> 
> what a great looking place, and lovely images!



Thanks mate, it was a little gem.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 26, 2012)

Beautiful photos dude, you should be well proud of that set! 

Here's my meagre effort:

















The house was a lot more stripped than a lot of the photos I’d seen of the place, but there were still a lot of ‘trinkets’ laying around. 





















The highlight of the house has to be the bar, which the previous owner has decorated like a foresty cave! 






I noticed a small pile of pebbles, and picked one up to feel it. I turned it over to discover that they had recorded the date and place where they had picked it up. It poignancy really struck me, as my wife and I have a pile of pebbles from places we’ve been in exactly the same place at home. 






We strolled out the pottery workshop out back, just a small ramshackle shed at the bottom of the garden. So were surprised to round the corner and be met by four photographers all stood at tripods! 
















Where the explore gets its name:





Thanks to LulaTaHula, Headflux, and of course Priority7. Cheers for looking.


Ooh, just remembered it's at the end of this bit of vid too! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17AkPwC5t3I[/ame]


----------



## Headflux (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice Set Lee, you always get the little details


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 26, 2012)

This place does seem to be all about the details, the best part of exploring for me is always the details (and always the bits I seem to miss!)

Excellent both.


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmm which ones to put up from mine  the dilemma....































Great trip and superb company


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great sets of images guys and what an interesting place.


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Superb sets Headflux and UrbanX


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 26, 2012)

Cracking report & photos from all of you,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 26, 2012)

Cracking set P7, loving the hallway taken from mosaic level!


----------



## Headflux (Nov 26, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Superb sets Headflux and UrbanX



Thanks matey.


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 26, 2012)

*Great stuff you lot!!!*


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 27, 2012)

Epic images from you all , well done guys, what an immense looking splore


----------



## sonyes (Nov 27, 2012)

Wonderful sets from you all, looks a fantastic little place!


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 27, 2012)

It's hard to believe that simple stretch of water that seperates us from our foreign counterparts can determine the types of explores we come to expect. In blighty, most of them eventually end up trashed beyond recognition! Whilst over yonder, gems such as this just freeze in time. For a little while longer at least.

Love every aspect of this report. Heart thumping stuff. Job extremely well done guys


----------

